# Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff



## Linti (16. November 2004)

Hallo Petri Jünger! ;-)

Ich möchte mal Eure erfahrungen und meinungen hören.

folgendes:
ich bin jetzt 5-6 mal in einem halben jahr nach wegberg zum angelpark molzmühle (http://www.angelpark-schroeer.de/index.htm) gefahren. und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht.... in den 5-6 angelsitzungen nur 2 lachsforellen gefangen. 
sowohl auf pose, als auch mit spiro und schlepppose.... kein erfolg.
jetzt war ich gestern wieder da und habe das dumme gefühl, das die seen umgekippt sind und die fische keinen sauerstoff mehr bekommen.
wie ich drauf komme???
die fische schwimmen gut 10-15 cm unterhalb der wasseroberfläche...
die forellen sind total träge....
sie öffnen schnell das maul.. (als wenn sie nach luft japsen würden)
man kann denen den köder vor die nase halten und es interessiert sie nicht die bohne..

die seen sind voll mit fisch. es wird immer neu eingesetzt und kaum was gefangen.
mir kommt es nicht auf die kohle an, aber wenn ich schon 25 euro bezahle möchte ich auch spass haben und etwas drillen können... und wenigstens pro tag mal 3-4 lachsforellen rausholen...

was denkt ihr über diese situation?
wo kann man noch ordentlich nach forellen fangen?


----------



## Killerwels (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Hallo, also Molzmühle ist für mich ein typischer Forellenpuff. Der Besitzer ist ein richtiges A****. Sorry, aber dem geht es wirklich nur ums Geld und die 2 oder 3 Fützen die die da haben sind auch nicht so berauschent....

Versuche es mal im Angelpark Genhodder vielleicht wirst Du da Glücklicher ;-)

Am 27.11.04 veranstalten wir dort ein Treffen , hättest Du nich auch lust zu kommen?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Marvin Grosch (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Also da wo ich herkomm (Schleswig-Holstein) und bei mir in der Umgebung gibt es einen Forellensee in Alt Duvenstedt neben der Mülldeponie und dort war ich schon sehr oft und hab nie was richtig "tolles" gefangen. Einmal hab ich durch zufall eine normal große Regenbogenforelle gefangen und sonst nur Weißfische also kann man den See vergessen. Ausserdem ist er sehr klein und man kommt sich oft mit seinem Nachbarn in die Quere.
 Dann gibt es noch einen weiteren Forellensee in Großen Aspe nähe Neumünster, über diesen kann ich nur positives berichten!
 1. Dieser See ist bestimmt 4 mal so groß wie der oben genannte in Alt Duvenstedt und 
 2. Ich war zwar erst einmal dort, habe aber insgesammt 8 Regenbogenforellen gefangen davon eine sehr große!
 Aber eigentlich finde ich Forellenpuffs bescheuert da kann man genauso gut aufm Markt gehen und sich ne Forelle kaufen!
 Gruß Marvin

 Petri Heil!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Bei mir in der nähe von cuxhaven gibt es 6 forellenpuffs. dieses jahr bin ich bei einem davon geblieben und habe dort 15 mal jeweils 3 stunden geangelt.
bei mir kommt an solchen anlagen immer der sportliche ehrgeiz durch. ich fische nur mit einer rute, diese lege ich aber fast nie aus der hand. 
habe genau einen schnitt von sieben fischen pro besuch dieses jahr. sind schöne lachsforellen von 600 bis 1200 gramm. der eintritt ohne fanglimit sind 7,50 euro für 1 rute und drei stunden.
am nachmittag vor dem angeln ( am nächsten morgen ) schleiche ich immer mit meiner polarisationsbrille um den teich um auszuspionieren ob es sich lohnt. der teich ist klein und nur 6 kilometer entfernt.
das highlight dieses jahr fand bei 30 grad an einem nachmittag im august statt. elf andere angler fingen zusammen 5 fische, ich hatte alleine 15 stück. unausgenommen 25 pfund! #6 
gruß robert#h


----------



## GoldWinger (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Hallo Linti

Ich habe leider auch die gleiche erfahrung im angelpark Molzmühle machen müßen :c 
Ich bin auch der meinung das da was nicht stimmt

Was den Besitzer betrifft muß ich Killerwels zustimmen,

Seid einem halben Jahr meide ich diesen Park und hab zum AngelparkGenhodder #6 gewechselt


eine Garantie das du was fängt gibt es da natürlich auch nicht, die bekommt man wohl nirgens.


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



> eine Garantie das du was fängt gibt es da natürlich auch nicht, die bekommt man wohl nirgens.


 doch die bekommste,wenn du mich mitnimmst :q  :q 

Gruß udo #h


----------



## banditz (16. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

hallo ich war am sonntag im  http://www.sauerlaender-anglerglueck.de/ nageln 
auch dort am forellenteich und auch dort schwammen einige fische ziemlich dicht unter der wasseroberfläche und bewegten sich auch sehr träge. obwohl dies eine sehr geplegte anlage ist mit eigener forellenzucht und auch erstklassigen fischen . 1 forelle die ich gefangen hatte war auch nicht mehr so ganz frisch ,die mir aber anstandslos umgetauscht wurde.

bis denne banditz


----------



## Linti (19. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

ich werde ende des monats mal den quellengrund ausprobieren. da werden wir uns dann nen see mieten und mal sehen was passiert! ;-)


----------



## vk58 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				banditz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich war am sonntag im http://www.sauerlaender-anglerglueck.de/ nageln
> auch dort am forellenteich


Mein Gott, was haben denn die anderen Angler dazu gesagt#t


----------



## Ansgar (19. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, was haben denn die anderen Angler dazu gesagt#t



 :q  :q  :q  :q 

Moin,

hatte so eine Situation auch schon ein paar Mal (ich meine jetzt die urspruengliche Frage, wie man Forellen fangen kann, die nur so unter der Oberflaeche rumschwimmen). War dann immer sehr erfolgreich mit folgender Montage: durchgehende 14er Hauptschnur, eine dieser kleinen weiss-roten Plastikposen, die man fest auf der Schnur anklemmt (gibt es fuer 20cent oder so- bei jedem Billigset mit dabei) ca 1.5m ueber dem 16er Haken. Koeder 2Maden. Damit wirfst Du die Forelle direkt an und dann laesst Du die Maden einfach absinken. wenn sie 1.5m abgesunken sind zupfst Du sie wieder an die Oberflaeche. 
Der absolute Knackpunkt dieser Montage ist die winzige Plastikpose - kaum Gewicht und fast kein Klatschen beim auftreffen auf dem Wasser & wenig Widerstand fuer den Fisch. Habe so schon bis zu 4 Forellen in 20m gefangen, waehrend 2 andere Angler links und rechts leer ausgingen...

Vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert?

All the best
Ansgar

PS: man braucht natuerlich ne extrem sensible Rute, um die Pose noch auswerfen zu koennen (bis max 15gr Wurfgewicht)


----------



## Sebÿ (19. November 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Hallo zusammen!
Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es 2 Forellenanlagen. Einmal Forellenhof Heyer
und den Forellenhof Tendyk. Heyer hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Beim Tendyk war das letztesmal auch ähnlich. Alle Fische dicht unter der 
Oberfläche versammelt. Ein anderer Alngler meinte das es daran liegt das im Hälterungsbecken frisches Quellwasser zugeführt ist und deswegen mehr 
Sauerstoff drinne ist. So bräuchten die Fische erst mal Zeit sich an die 
schnelle Umtellung zu gewöhnen. Najas bin trotzdem nicht leer nach Hause 
gefahren. Bei den letzten 2 Sitzungen insgesammt 18 Forellen.

Dann gibt es da noch 2 Anlagen in Holland. Einmal den Maashof bei Venlo
und in Blitterswijk. Das sind sehr kleine Anlagen die aber dafür sehr gepflegt sind und auch viel drumherum anbieten. In Blitterswijk war das angeln nicht so erfolgreich weil wir denke ich die falschen Köder mit hatten.

MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## chaddy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				Linti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Petri Jünger! ;-)
> 
> Ich möchte mal Eure erfahrungen und meinungen hören.
> 
> ...


*hallo*
*schau mal hier vieleicht ist das ja was für dich*
*www.angelpark-tueschenbroich.de*
*gruss chaddy*


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

mein gott schaut euch mal wieviel angel da stehen und wieviel da los ist 


http://www.pescareonline.it/ingrandimenti03/campittrotalago20031.jpg
besonders geil sind die forellen schwärme sowas gibts bei und garnicht  aber geiles gewässer wa?


http://www.pescareonline.it/ingrandimenti03/campittrotalago20032.jpg


----------



## marmis0205 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Na ja, wems gefällt ......


----------



## Killerwels (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott schaut euch mal wieviel angel da stehen und wieviel da los ist
> 
> 
> http://www.pescareonline.it/ingrandimenti03/campittrotalago20031.jpg
> ...



Das sieht aber sehr nach Wettkampf/Preisangeln aus....


----------



## marmis0205 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				Linti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Petri Jünger! ;-)
> 
> Ich möchte mal Eure erfahrungen und meinungen hören.
> 
> ...


Ist eigentlich typisch für den Sommer, wenn im warmen Wasser kein Sauerstoff drin ist. Das Problem dürfte aber jetzt eigentlich nicht bestehen. Wann warst Du zum letzten Mal dort ?


----------



## Killerwels (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Ist Witterschlick nicht in der nähe von Rheinbach???


----------



## marmis0205 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Witterschlick nicht in der nähe von Rheinbach???


 
Ist bei Bonn - Alfter.


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				Linti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Petri Jünger! ;-)
> 
> Ich möchte mal Eure erfahrungen und meinungen hören.
> 
> ...


 
Dein Beitrag ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, aber ich durfte heute mit Aal-Andy und einigen anderen Anglern genau die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. 

Mehrere - wirklich große Fische stehen bei eiskalter Witterung am Rand und man kann ihnen die Köder durchs Maul ziehen - sie spucken sie höchstens aus - ist wirklich keine Übertreibung.

Ich hab fast eine geschlagene Stunde an drei Fischen rum probiert, die am Rand standen und wrklich alles an Ködern durchprobiert, was mir mit hatten. Völlig aphatisch standen die Fische da, flüchteten nicht mal, sondern blieben wie bekifft an der Stelle stehen und nahmen nicht einen Köder. 

Sobald man auch nur einen Kescher blicken ließ, jadten die wie von der wilden Wutz getrieben ab, standen dann aber Minuten später wieder da. 

Entweder die sind völlig verstört, oder sind wie gesagt bekifft. #c |supergri 

Mit rund 6 Anglern am ganzen Tag drei Fische - alle hatten genau die gleichen Erlebnisse. Die Fische standen teilweise unter den Füßen. Beissen? Fehlanzeige. 

Nach Benutzen der Suchfunktion bin ich nun über mehrere Beiträge gestolpert, die genau das gleiche von der Anlage dort beschreiben. Fisch genug drin. Fische recht groß. Fische aphatisch und beissen nicht - stehen alle am Rand. #c


----------



## esox_105 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Das sieht verdammt stark nach Sauerstoffmangel aus.


----------



## Seebaer (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Hallo...

denke auch entweder zuwenig Sauerstoff oder waren sie vollgefressen und satt. Habt ihr mal bei einer gefangene Forelle geschaut ob der Magen voll war???


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Andy und ich haben ja keine gefangen, in der wir hätten nachschauen können #q und die übrigen 3 Forellen, die gefangen wurden, hab ich nur aus der Entfernung gesehen, respektive fuhr der Mensch kurz nachdem wir kamen. 

Nur macht es doch gar keinen Sinn, die Fische satt zu füttern vor dem Besatz, denn im Fangsee sind die doch dann sowieso und zum Besatz, um sie dem Kunden zu zeigen, kann man sie ja dort nicht brauchen, *WENN* man vor hätte dahingehend seine Kunden zu betuppen. Das würde ich aber nie behaupten, wenn ich es nicht selber sehen würde oder dafür gesicherte Erkenntnisse vorlägen. 

Mich wundert nur, dass hier einige User die gleichen Beobachtungen gemacht zu haben scheinen. Theoretisch müsste der See ja dann irgendwann vor Fischen über laufen, wenn das dort wohl Dauerzustand zu sein scheint. |kopfkrat


----------



## meckes (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Hallöchen,

Ich war vor einigen Tagen mit Petrikasus in Reflingsen am Forellenpuff. Nachdem wir ca. 150 kg Eis aus dem Wasser gefischt hatten und die Lüfter so nach und nach den Rest abgetaut hatten, konnte das Fischen endlich beginnen ! 

Hier und Da biss mal eine an der Eiskante aber nix wildes !!! mini-Forellen !!! Keine 200g :c

Gegen Nachmittag standen die Forellen alle ganz nah am Lüfter und haben auch nur gebissen wenn man ihnen die Maden direkt vor die Nase gelegt hatte.Schleppen war was fürn A**** !!! Kein umherziehen, nix !!! Man mußte auf den Meter genau werfen !!!

Also eindeutig Sauerstoffmangel !!!

Wir werden es Montag nochmal versuchen und hoffentlich mit mehr Erfolg !!!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

@ Aali-Barba

Meine Erfahrung hast Du wiedergegeben - zu 167 % setze ich dort nebst Holer keinen Zehnagel mehr rein #q#q#q|gr:!!!

In T-broich waren auch interessante Geschichten über "Ich bin pleite - muss aber noch wegen der Rente weitermachen, aber wie, dass bleibt doch meine Sache, jedenfalls nicht mehr mit Herzblut" zu hören.

Finger weg und das Geld lieber in einer anderen Anlage (Du weißt schon wo - oder auch hier seid Ihr jederzeit herzlich willkommen #6#6) ausgegeben. Verbrechen an der Kreatur, Misswirtschaft und Desinteresse sowie Verars......rung des zahlenden Publikums werden von uns jedenfalls nicht mehr belohnt werden.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

@ Eddy

In "Du weisst schon wo" war es aber leider für unseren Geschmack sehr voll und daher sind wir weiter gefahren. 

Je mehr Leute man fragt, umso häufiger bekommt man dieses Verhalten der Fische in der Anlage dort, bestätigt. #d


----------



## PIUS (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Ich war am Samstag mit zwei Kollegen am Angelteich bei angelpark Mohnen in Stolberg(Rheinland).
Hatten zwar kaltes aber schönes Wetter. Hab dann 9 schöne Regenbogner landen können da meine Rechnung aufgegangen ist.Hab mit Matchhaken und Stipppose(1gr.) mit Bienenmade gefangen.Die haben super Vorsichtig gebissen so daß die Pose nur wenige Zentimeter unter der Oberfläche Stehen blieb und erst nach einer Minute anfing zu wandern.
Alles in Allem ein super Tag!!!


----------



## esgof (8. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

hallo wenn du die anlage(wegberg) weiter hin noch besuchen willst würde ich dir raten samstags vorbei zu fahren dir die teiche genau anzuschauen.wie viele angler und was sie raus holen,dir die stelle merken wer die meisten hat und nächsten tag die stelle einnehmen.dann must du feine klamotten drann machen.es gibt von der marke vmc rote forellen haken mit 120 vorfachlänge und 14 durchmesser die rolle noch gut einstellen dann klappt es meistens.wenn du dann immer noch keine bisse hast den vorfach noch feiner und bienen made dran.falls die fische oben schwimmen zwei meter vorfach kleine haken forellen teig drann das er sich dreht  drüber werfen rein ziehen wenn der teig im schwarm ist einfach stehen lassen den biss siehst du dann wenn der teig weg ist schlucken lassen anschlagen viel spass beim drill. ich kenne die anlage war aber schon lange nicht mehr dort.habe auch die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht aber das beste draus gemacht hatte nachher genug fische  mfg.esgof


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*



			
				banditz schrieb:
			
		

> 1 forelle die ich gefangen hatte war auch nicht mehr so ganz frisch ,die mir aber anstandslos umgetauscht wurde.
> 
> bis denne banditz


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Global Playboy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Wo ich gerade Rheinbach und Witterschlick höre.
Also in Richtung Bad Godesberg, von Rheinbach kommend zwischen Pesch und Bad Godesberg gibt es so einen Forellenhof.
War da schon mal jemand angeln und wie sind eure Erfahrungen dort?
Diese Frage ist jetzt speziell an die Angelkollegen aus der Gegend Köln/Bonn


----------



## Fisch1000 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d 
Leute macht euch nicht unglücklich und verbringt eure Zeit am ForellenPUFF, um für 30€ vielleicht die eine oder andere genmanipuliete verstahle Krüppelforelle zu fangen. Nee ehrlich in Dänemark mag es vielleicht den ein oder anderen Forellensee geben, der den Namen wirklich verdient. Wenn ich mir ein Forellenpuff hierzulande anschaue und den Abschaum der angler dort sitzen sehe kriege ich des Kotzten und lache immer wieder, wenn ich mal wieder eine echte Forelle in der Gumpe eines glasklaren Baches überlisten konnte. Die Leute, die wirklich gut am Forellenpuff sind haben diesen schon längst verlassen und haben sich ein richtiges Gewässer gesucht. Nee Leute lasst die Finger von der sch****!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

@ Fisch1000 : Also ich bin froh das es Forellenpuffs´gibt ...

Stell dir doch mal vor wie dein glasklarer Bach aussehen würde wenn alle Puffangler auf einmal dort angeln würden und wieviele Fische es da noch gäbe ...


----------



## Fisch1000 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

In dem Punkt hast du wirklich recht!!!
Meine nur, dass die Puffangler, die Spaß am Fischen haben und nicht aus reiner Profitgier ans Wasser maschieren (ja die soll es wirklich geben) auch einmal die heile Welt des Angelns kennen lernen sollen. Das habe ich in rasender Wut über die Forellenpuffs, die mir in jüngeren Jahren so viel Leid angetan haben vergessen...
Also an alle Puffangler: Am ForellenHOF ist es ganz schön! Wirklich!

Fisch1000


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Tjoa also grade für Anfänger / Jungangler sind die Puffs nicht schlecht , auch mit Räucherfischen kann man sich da eindecken und viele Angler haben auch keine anderen gewässer in der nähe .

Ich war früher auch oft am Puff , mittlerweile fische ich lieber auf wilde Bach , Regen und Meerforellen .
Aber das muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .

Aber ich glaube es gibt genug andere Threads die sich mit dieser Diskussion beschäftigen , und in diesen hier gehört das irgendwie nicht rein .


----------



## NikiForellenfreak (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Molzmühle*

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß es nicht wann ihr im Angelpark Molzmühle wart, da
es jetzt unter neuer Leitung ist.
Ich und mein Vater waren dort vor etwa 2 Wochen und haben
10 Lachsforellen von etwa 40-50 cm länge (Teich 3) gefangen!!!
Es war ein heißer tag und die forellen schwommen wieder an der Oberfläche und ich dachte mir :Spirolino Oberfläche!!!
Gut gedacht nach dem 2 Wurf eine lachsforelle!!!(fast alles auch rot grün und regenbogen)
am späten nachmittag ging dann nichts mehr aber trotzdem 
nicht schlecht!!!

Hier noch mal die I-net seite von Angelpark Molzmühle:
http://www.angelpark-molzmuehle.de/index.htm


----------



## patti_w (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen am Forellenpuff*

Geh sonst ma zur Artländer Forellenzucht.

Die Forellen sind ziemlich groß.

Und es ist noch halbweks schwierig sie zu fangen.

Dazu hab ich da ma nen AAL von 98cm gefangen.
Das war nen Drill|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------

